# bb30 seals



## jack smith (5 May 2014)

hi, im after a bb30 set ive got two bearings and the clips that i way over payed for in the lbs and they didnt come with seals or anything so im after the rest, not too fussed if they are used im just in need of anything to get me by


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 May 2014)

jack smith said:


> hi, im after a bb30 set ive got two bearings and the clips that i way over payed for in the lbs and they didnt come with seals or anything so im after the rest


Take them back and ask them for a full kit, or get your money back and buy a full kit elsewhere.

FYI - after the BB30 issues I had I would never fit used seals, you're just asking for trouble otherwise.


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2014)

It's a tiny local shop and they had to order them in I payed up front so I'm not too sure what they are going to be like


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 May 2014)

jack smith said:


> It's a tiny local shop and they had to order them in I payed up front so I'm not too sure what they are going to be like


Tell them you've not got what you expected, give them the option to sort the seals out or refund you. Besides, they really should be keeping BB30 bearings in stock by now.


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2014)

They didn't even know what one was, they are a trek dealer and only stock trek bikes but they were my 2nd option as Halfords had the full kit but refused to sell it to me on the account "I'm keeping this one for myself"


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 May 2014)

jack smith said:


> They didn't even know what one was, they are a trek dealer and only stock trek bikes but they were my 2nd option as Halfords had the full kit but refused to sell it to me on the account "I'm keeping this one for myself"


 they sound pretty incompetent to me TBH, and I don't understand your Halfords comment Jack?


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2014)

Basically I went in for the bb30 asked the staff member and the staff member took it off the shelf and decided he wanted it for himself


----------



## Andrew_P (5 May 2014)

If the kit is minus the wave washer you will find it hard to get the fit right. Take it back for a refund.


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2014)

I've got the wavy washer thing on the crank if that's what your on about, the thing from the lbs has the two bearings and the clips. The crank I have has the wave washer and a flexible silver ring on it


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 May 2014)

jack smith said:


> Basically I went in for the bb30 asked the staff member and the staff member took it off the shelf and decided he wanted it for himself


Bad form but not surprising from Halfords TBH.

Find another LBS as the one you went to sound like they'd be better off only working on bicycles with cottered cranks, and I don't consider Halfords to be an LBS, (no matter how good a select few may be).


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2014)

I'm just going to try to get a refund from the bike shop and order a full kit online


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2014)

Unless anyone on here does have what I'm after in new or lightly used condition


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 May 2014)

jack smith said:


> I'm just going to try to get a refund from the bike shop and order a full kit online


What area are you in Jack? That way people can recommend you an LBS in your area who are more adapt at dealing with newer technology than old butchers bikes.


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2014)

I know all the ones around here but the thing is I am truly skint so can't be paying a lot so thought I'd ask on here first, I think Ill pop to start cycles in Newcastle to see if they can help as they have a nice workshop there's also a little bike shop with a great workshop not too far away I will also try but only if I can get the refund from the other place


----------

